# Lian Li PC-A77 mod: Project[Thessa] Dual Loop Madness



## knet370 (Jun 19, 2008)

Ok..A little introduction if i may..Basically, the goal is to watercool the case all internal without ruining the case's simple and minimalistic design. Yet maintaining a cool and quite system. The system will be overclocked to its highest stable clock(3.4ghz) on stock vcore.

So i present Project[Thessa] < named after my significant other as a tribute for financing this whole project. LOLZ! ;-D

Loop 1: Ek Res 250> MCP655>TC PA120.3> Q6600> NB> SB (EVGA 680i)
Loop 2: Ek Res 150> MCP655> BIX II 240 > 2 x EVGA 8800gts 512mb (Will Be changed later to BIX II 360)

Pics! 
Top Mounted PA120.3














Lasercut Acrylic PA radgrill









Powdercoat done..mounted the res and top rad













front rad mounted in custom hd cage bracket





window cut





misc mods













thats it for now..some minor adjustments will be done later..

the parts i will be using




tubes will be replaced to a tygon 3400 1/2id 3/4od on compression fittings on the cpu block. the rest of the fitting will be the dangerden fatboyz


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 19, 2008)

That looks really nice, I can't wait to see the final results.


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 19, 2008)

NICE! Wish I could have afforded WC & powder coating for my A70B. Looking forrward to some more pics.


----------



## neo1231 (Jun 19, 2008)

wow that is VERY nice, keep us posted on pics!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 19, 2008)

more pics man. that looks great so far. im looking forward to seeing the loop up and running.


----------



## knet370 (Jun 19, 2008)

just a trial run of the tubes. not yet final. i will be using tygon 3400 black tubes.






nevermind the ghost on the right side of the case. hehehe


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 19, 2008)

LOL @ the ghost!

that looks sick man. i'd keep the clear tubing. i like the look of it.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 19, 2008)

nice build!

have any pix of the front mounted RAD?


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice build looking very tidy and well thought out, It will look sweet with black tubing only seen that once and i liked it a lot. Good luck with the rest of it.


----------



## knet370 (Jun 19, 2008)

intel igent said:


> nice build!
> 
> have any pix of the front mounted RAD?



it is just mounted on the front hardrive cage..simple yet effect. no mods necessary...


----------



## knet370 (Jun 19, 2008)

Gam'ster said:


> Nice build looking very tidy and well thought out, It will look sweet with black tubing only seen that once and i liked it a lot. Good luck with the rest of it.



thank you for the kind words sir. i will try my best to make it look good. i live in the philippines and watercooling parts are non existent here. i have to order in the us and shipping rates are killing me..


----------



## steelkane (Jun 19, 2008)

That looks really sweet


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 19, 2008)

knet370 said:


> thank you for the kind words sir. i will try my best to make it look good. i live in the philippines and watercooling parts are non existent here. i have to order in the us and shipping rates are killing me..



 I have faith that it will rival some of TPU's best W/C systems and keep Fit and intel on there toes , Sorry to hear about the shipping but it will be worth it in the end . 

Gam


----------



## knet370 (Jun 20, 2008)

some minor tube layout revisions...


----------



## knet370 (Jun 20, 2008)

some sample shots..just trying out how to take good pics coz i suck at it


----------



## neo1231 (Jun 20, 2008)

that is a very clean set up, what psu are you using?


----------



## knet370 (Jun 20, 2008)

pc power and cooling silencer 750


----------



## Darknova (Jun 20, 2008)

*jaw drops* Wow....I love it. I think you should leave the clear tubing tbh. It looks amazing.


----------



## knet370 (Jun 20, 2008)

ithink this is the best tubing layout for now..


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 20, 2008)

Let me know how you like that 750w. I had a Turbo-Cool 1200w and it was way too loud for my taste. Are you planning to ghost that DVD drive? Tube layout looks awesome.


----------



## knet370 (Jun 20, 2008)

the silencer is quite. i would've like if they had a 1k watts version. the dvd drive will be covered by a lian li cd rom bezel. the top most 2 bays will house a Alphacool Graphical LCD-Display


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 20, 2008)

Okay I was hoping you'd be ghosting it lol. It's so easy to do (especially with the Lian Li drive bay covers) that there's basically no reason to do it.


----------



## knet370 (Jun 21, 2008)

bad news..the mobo is dead. the project will be delayed til i get my 780i and a ek nb block for the 780i.


----------



## EnergyFX (Jun 21, 2008)

knet... this is looking gorgeous!  Sorry to hear about the MB.  I went through the same thing.

It looks like you are going for maximum coolant flow.


----------



## knet370 (Jun 21, 2008)

got the mobo today. still waiting for the nb block. after that, everything will be completed.


----------



## sotelomichael (Jun 21, 2008)

where did you find the 90 degree elbow to 1/2" barbs?


----------



## knet370 (Jun 21, 2008)

@ chilled pc. its a swivel elbow with g1/4 thread. just fit in a g1/4 barb fittings of your choice.


----------



## knet370 (Jun 24, 2008)

my ek nb block arrive today. just waiting for the tubes to arrive.


----------



## knet370 (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Darknova (Jun 24, 2008)

Show off


----------



## knet370 (Jun 24, 2008)

Darknova said:


> Show off



that is what the pics are for. ;-) to show off the progress.


----------



## Darknova (Jun 24, 2008)

knet370 said:


> that is what the pics are for. ;-) to show off the progress.



If I had even half the money to do what you have lol. I have all these ideas for cases, but not enough income to do them


----------



## knet370 (Jun 24, 2008)

Darknova said:


> If I had even half the money to do what you have lol. I have all these ideas for cases, but not enough income to do them



i've come from a pentium 4 rig. imagine how much time ive saved money for a new rig. yet i cant afford those 280 gtx etc..


----------



## Darknova (Jun 24, 2008)

knet370 said:


> i've come from a pentium 4 rig. imagine how much time ive saved money for a new rig. yet i cant afford those 280 gtx etc..



Unfortunately I've not quite grasped the concept of saving yet


----------



## intel igent (Jun 24, 2008)

looking good man!

lot's of price drop's lately for Nvidia maybe you can get in on the action  sell those 8800's and get something newer/better 

where do you get the 90's that come out of you res'?


----------



## knet370 (Jul 2, 2008)

some monochrome pics.. ;-) i will be adding 2 mosfet blocks and will be changing my cpu block to a dtek fuzion v2.

below is the illustration of the upcoming loop. blue is the mosfet yellow are tubes


----------



## knet370 (Jul 14, 2008)

updates! tapped my pump to fit threaded fittings.































some shots..still on leaktesting and stuff..


----------



## knet370 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## knet370 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## knet370 (Jul 14, 2008)

...for final build/pics part 2


----------



## steelkane (Jul 14, 2008)

Stunning, I'm sure MDPC will like it. Incredible build


----------



## Darknova (Jul 14, 2008)

Some how I never noticed that you'd painted your OCZ RAM cooler as well...that looks amazing, what kind of paint did you use?


----------



## knet370 (Jul 14, 2008)

Darknova said:


> Some how I never noticed that you'd painted your OCZ RAM cooler as well...that looks amazing, what kind of paint did you use?



its powder coated same color as the internal of the case. flat black powder was used.


----------



## Darknova (Jul 14, 2008)

knet370 said:


> its powder coated same color as the internal of the case. flat black powder was used.



That's given me ideas now


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 14, 2008)

Wait a minute, I recognize this. Didn't you enter this into Bit-Tech's mod of the month?

^^


----------



## knet370 (Jul 14, 2008)

yes..i was chosen for the june mod of the month contender. haha


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 14, 2008)

I voted for you!


----------



## knet370 (Jul 14, 2008)

many many thanks dude. i hope i can put up a good fight w/ coolmeister. considering coolmeister has 20+ or even more years of modding experience. ;-)


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 14, 2008)

Is that the geezer doing the Skulltrail build?


----------



## steelkane (Jul 14, 2008)

Ya, a heavy money skulltrail with sponsors, That's why I voted for  knet370


----------



## knet370 (Jul 14, 2008)

yep..i think sponsored build shouldnt be included. especially when you get stuff for free or getting paid. its just not fair. considering people like me who order stuff from the usa and ship it to the philippines..talk about huge shipping rates and from my own personal money. they're actually getting paid for the build.


----------



## knet370 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## caleb (Jul 14, 2008)

eek an NFORCE 
For me Nvidia died off after NF2.

I always admired watercool PC owners. I mean how do you manage that felling of doubt : 'Will it leak or not ?' .
Computer looks awesome !!!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 14, 2008)

knet370 said:


> yep..i think sponsored build shouldnt be included. especially when you get stuff for free or getting paid. its just not fair. considering people like me who order stuff from the usa and ship it to the philippines..talk about huge shipping rates and from my own personal money. they're actually getting paid for the build.



Yeah man, it is unfair. I prefer yours anyway, I can't the friggin' Comos chassis looks gash, really gash. 

I prefer clean, subtle machines, such as yours. Which is why I have a Lian-Li PC-A05B.


----------



## steelkane (Jul 14, 2008)

knet370 said:


> yep..i think sponsored build shouldnt be included. especially when you get stuff for free or getting paid. its just not fair. considering people like me who order stuff from the usa and ship it to the philippines..talk about huge shipping rates and from my own personal money. they're actually getting paid for the build.




Well I'm sure if you keep putting out this type of work, you''ll be running with the big dawgs soon.


----------



## knet370 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## knet370 (Jul 18, 2008)

after gallons of water for flushing the rad to get rig of those purple stains..its now in blue uv dye. my rig is now a boy. lol! ;-)


----------



## knet370 (Jul 18, 2008)

some high res pics


----------



## knet370 (Nov 27, 2008)

update!

SLIZONE ROTM for NOV 2008










http://www.slizone.com/object/slizone_rotm_november08.html


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 27, 2008)

Simply fantastic!

Well done on getting the SLiZone mention dude, you deserve it!


----------

